# How much water should be in small tank in attic



## newseeker1 (30 Dec 2010)

Hi 
Does it matter how much water is in the small tank (central heating tank) in the attic.?

Mine has water in it but it would be only about 1/4 full or less. Is that ok or should there be more water in it and if so how do i add water, just fill couple buckets cold water from kitchen tap and add it or some other way?

 Central heating system is OFCH and is  working.  I just curious about amt water should be in it as was just up in attic checking tanks and pipes etc

Thanks


----------



## SparkRite (30 Dec 2010)

scotty1 said:


> Hi
> Does it matter how much water is in the small tank (central heating tank) in the attic.?
> 
> Mine has water in it but it would be only about 1/4 full or less. Is that ok or should there be more water in it and if so how do i add water, just fill couple buckets cold water from kitchen tap and add it or some other way?
> ...



Doesn't really matter how much water is in it as long as there is enough to keep the CH system topped up, which yours is. If you want to increase the volume of water in the tank just raise the ballcock level by gently bending the arm.


----------



## Shane007 (5 Jan 2011)

That level is fine if it is the level when the heating system is cold. It should not go below the bottom outlet as this could draw air into the system. Always check the level when system is cold and it will be higher when hot. Do not overfill as this could lead to the system overflowing when hot, thus refilling itself when cold and then bringing fresh oxygenated water into the system, which can cause internal rusting of your radiators. By the sounds of it, your system is fine.


----------

